# Jill Seasons ???



## Dawnyf (Sep 17, 2008)

My two girls are not six months old yet so not come into season !!!
I have a boy who has all his bits and pieces so is it safe if i was to let them all play together ?? They do know each other as they have had contact through the bars of their hutches... lots of kisses going on !!! lol... But as it has gone passed the time of year for him will he still be abit mmmm fruity ?? lol... I really dont want him to get rough and hurt my girls ??

Considering the jilly jab or other in the future and him too !!!!!:blush:


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

all ours are together all the time we let our girl have a litter then got her done, 
but if they are in season then your male will mate with them and your have loads of kits, the girls need to be put to a hob thats been done so they dont have kits if you dont want them to have them or they will get really ill.


----------



## Dawnyf (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi.. they have not had a season yet as they are under six months old.. My boy `Kitkat` is roughly two years old but has it is this time of year i was just wondering if it is ok to let him play with the girls.. As he lives by himself and only see`s the girls when it is his turn to be out to play in the area ?? I do feel sorry for him !!! Im considering getting the girls done and him but cant get it done untill the new year ? As i dont want babies.... 

Thank you for your time and advice !!!!


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Have a look here...
http://www.petforums.co.uk/ferrets/14370-vital-information-ferret-owners-written-guineapigqueen.html

Why don't you get the male vasectomised.
Emma x


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

If you females are older than 6 months old they can be neauted so please do it. Females normally come into season around march some alot earlier mine came in in jan as they were indoors.


----------

